# Amazon Biotope



## Platapus (Aug 31, 2006)

Hey Guys,

im in the process of designing an amazon biotope, for the last 8 years i have kept marines but i also want to have a crack at a biotope, all this is a learning curve for me but im getting my head around it slowly, i just have a couple of questions 

1) is it really not viable to use a sump with a planted tank? i have a 5x2x2 with sump already that i was going to use but i have read that i would lose alot of co2 if i just this?

2) would it be okay to use a skimmer on the system as i have read that amazionian water contains very low nurtients content so using a skimmer would aid me with this?

3) does anybody know of any good sites/books on amazon biotopes as i cant seem to find much on the net!

also could you have a quick look at my wish list and advise me if this would be okay, anything i should or shouldnt have?

Fish List

Corydoras Panda - (Panda Cory Cat)
Microgeophagus ramirezi - (Gold Ram)
Paracheirodon axelrodi - (Cardinal Tetra)
Hemigrammus rhodostomus - (True Rummynose Tetra) 
Rachoviscus crassiceps - (Gold Tetra)
Gasteropelecus sternicla - (Silver Hatchet)
Agamyxis pectinifrons - (White Spotted Catfish) 
Hypancistrus zebra - (Zebra Pleco)


Plant List

Alternanthera reineckii ''roseafolia'' 
Echinodorus bleheri 
Echinodorus macrophyllus
Echinodorus martii
Echinodorus osiris 
Echinodorus bolivianus var. Magdalenensis.
Echinodorus schlueteri 
Echinodorus uruguayensis 
Eichhornia diversifolia 
Gymnocoronis spilanthoides 
Hydrocotyle leucocephala 
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis
Ludwigia inclinata
Myriophyllum aquaticum 
Phyllanthus fluitans 


any help would be great thanks!


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 15, 2005)

Hello,

I'll answer these as they were asked.

1) is it really not viable to use a sump with a planted tank? i have a 5x2x2 with sump already that i was going to use but i have read that i would lose alot of co2 if i just this?

This depends on whether you are using a CO2 injector. If using an injector for the tank, you would nullify it by creating so much movement. However, if not, the gas exchange would actually be beneficial and would keep the CO2 higher than without because of the gasses affinity for liquid solutions.

2) would it be okay to use a skimmer on the system as i have read that amazionian water contains very low nurtients content so using a skimmer would aid me with this?

Because of the low SG of freshwater, as well as the type of nutrients, traditional skimmers will not work on a freshwater tank outside of lab conditions where the air around the skimmer can be compressed to several atmospheres of pressure. In short, the skimmer would help degass the water, but would have no effect on nutrient levels.

3) does anybody know of any good sites/books on amazon biotopes as i cant seem to find much on the net!

The best I have found on the internet actually has several listings for water qualities. Not much for design, but a great reference if you speak german. http://www.biotopaquarium.de/

also could you have a quick look at my wish list and advise me if this would be okay, anything i should or shouldnt have?

Most of the fish would be fine, but I would leave the Agamyxis out of the tank as they can get up to 6 inches and would view your other residents as feeders in a short time.

Larry Vires


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

Platapus, for a natural Amazon biotope, I'd say you go over with natural strains. Blue rams are more preferred than gold rams. Gold rams are selectively bred so they're not natural. It's up to you if you're really aiming for natural biotopes.


----------



## Platapus (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks for the reply pleco_breeder, so a sump would be more benifical then a co2 injector? if im understanding that right? its just from what i have read is that sump would reduce co2 by creating more o2 in the system? if i could run it without a injector then that would be great! 

what effective methoeds could i use to maintain a low nutrient levels then? 

Blue- i will bare that in mind then, i must admit i do tend to like the blue version more anyway!


----------

